# Volunteers desperately needed. Please spread word Ohio Dog Pound for pulls,transport



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

More Volunteers desperately needed. Please spread the word


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/01/january-23-2009-dog-owners-in-ohio.html

We need more residents to help pull dogs and hold for transport.
Temp fosters for rescue transports needed to save lives -
Amy [email protected] (yahoo.com)


----------

